# Unique Figure Found In Strangest Place



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Last week-end I was in a local "TUNES" store ( http://www.southjerseyplaces.com/2008/01/tunes-marlton-and-voorhees.html ) waiting for a friend. This store sells used CD's and DVD's at really good prices. After I had checked them all out, I headed over to other sundry displays in the store to kill more time. I couldn't believe what I saw on the hook..AND they were marked down to 99 cents from $3.99 SO... I bought all 4 of them .







I kept 2 and the other 2 have been sold. This guy is 1:29 scale and is 99% accurate (hehe) His face is detailed/painted really good too! He seems to have that "Ahhhhhhh" look wouldn't you say??


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Pee-rific little guy!!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"THE PAUSE THAT REFRESHES"









Anyone remember what product advertisement that was from?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That was Coca Cola. 

But why don't people grow out of the TEE-HEE factor of bodily functions?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend of mine gave one of those a couple years ago and I put him in the brickyard behind a stack of bricks.He's kinda out of site but someone always spots him and has to show him to the rest of the guests. I did have to paint the nylon stream yellow so that it shows up better. Boy what a laff. 
Fred


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

It is always easy to entertain model railroaders: 










If you happen to live near a sports stadion, you´ll have hundreds of these at your garden fence, when the game is over. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would make that an electric fence sand watch the reactions!!!!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats a really good question.









However, I don't have a really good answer.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you spell relief?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you really would need a pair of tweezers and a magnifying glass to see that guys junk


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Then in that case, would he not be the infamous Needle D__k the BUG ____er?


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my god! Tunes, I have nearly forgotten about that. I remember the first time I went in there during middle school. Anyways, that is a nice figure. I gotta remember to stop by next time I go through Evesham.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it is hillarious. Put it on the layout and see what kind of reaction you get.


----------

